# JETbeam JET-1 MK IBS Comparison Review - UPDATE full Production model



## UnknownVT (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a pre-production JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS on loan from BugOutGear_USA -
who also very kindly supplied a JETbeam MkII-R for comparison.

Please see these threads for details -

** 2008 JETBeam Models **

Introduction to JETBeam's innovative UI I.B.S. driver circuit and related new models!

Size -









Head -








The specs say the JETbeam MKII IBS uses a Cree XR-E Q5 bin and achieves 225 lumens - that is really bright! 

Of course this is on 3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 -
_BUT_ the JETbeam MkII IBS is designed to run on 14500 - so retains all of its functionality.....

225 lumens for a single AA flashlight - that is pretty serious brightness....

vs. JETbeam MkII-R both on 3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 and Max brightness level -







The MkII-R is not as bright - it is using a Q4 vs. the Q5 of the MkII-IBS.
Notice the difference in beams - the MkII-R has pretty obvious Cree dark-halo - the MkII-IBS seems to have reduced that - but also seems to have gained a bright ring in the side-spill.

vs. Fenix L1D-Q5 both on 3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 and Max brightness level -







pretty close - perhaps the JETbeam MkII-IBS just has it.
But again notice the difference in beams - the JETbeam's LED protudes its silver colored surround into the reflector whereas the Fenix has that just behind the reflector - the Fenix still has a hint of the dark-halo - but overall its beam is smoother - however although the Fenix will run on a 14500 - it really wasn't designed to do so, as all the other levels are at high.

225 lumens - well I know a couple of flashlights that claim that - 

vs. Fenix T1 on primary CR123s - both on max brightness







call it a tie?
But that is impressive for a single AA light......

OK what about the IBS? It stands for Infinite Brightness Setting - but the flashlight has only 3 modes accessed by tapping th reverse clicky tail-switch - huh?

The modes are A, B and C - and each mode can be set with any brightness level or special function (like SOS or strobe) - for these tests I set them to be Max, medium and lowest brightness levels.

To set/program - select the mode - then tap the switch 3 times quickly (it's not that easy - and often I could not get the light to go into programming mode - but there is no harm done - keep trying until the light enters programming) the programming is easily seen as the light will continuously brighten from Min to Max - to select the brightness level switch off the light and wait at least 2 secs before turning the light back on and that mode is set to the level the light was switched off at. The light flickers 3 times ar Max, twice at Medium and once at the lowest level - that's how I identified the Max and Min levels.

To select/set a special fuction is a bit easier - once in the brightness level programming - tap the switch once and the light enters the special functions programming this is mainly strobe and SOS modes including a stand-by low blink every 8 seconds mode.

Next up performance on NiMH battery.

_EDIT to ADD_ -

*Index to follow-up parts* -

NiMH performance comparison - Post #*3* 
Current draw and _GUESS_timate of runtimes - Post #*7* 
Stairway beamshot - Post #*12*
Minimum Low comparisons in Posts #*17* & #*18*
*UPDATE* _full-production_ model compared in Post #*29*


----------



## Nake (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Thanks, that's bright enough for me!


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Comparisons using NiMH batteries (this Jet-1 MkII-IBS is spec'd at 130 lumenson max) -

vs. Jet-1 MkII-R







this set kind of looks similar to the set using 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 - so the ratio of relative brightness stays about the same.

vs. Fenix L1D-Q5 (spec'd at 120 lumens)







close again - and again I think the JETbeam just has it - once again this set of comparison beamshots look similar to the ones using 3.7v Li-Ion 14500 - ie: the ratio of relative brightness looks about the same.

vs. Dorcy K2 3x AAA (spec'd at 120 lumens)







the JETbeam looks brighter - but the Dorcy has a very concentrated and bright hotspot, and much warmer tint.

I'm a bit surprised that the 10 lumens spec'd difference can be that easily seen - so perhaps this sample of the pre-production Jet-1 MkII-IBS might be giving out just a bit more than spec? (that's not a complaint....  )


----------



## ViReN (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Nice Review Vincent :thumbsup: . it's Impressively bright on single 14500.


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

how about vs p3dq5?


----------



## psyrens (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

UnknownVT, Thanks for the nice review, as always,
How about the runtime?
Does it still have efficiency problem at lower settings?


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



psyrens said:


> How about the runtime?
> Does it still have efficiency problem at lower settings?


 
I don't have the necessary equipment to do meaningful runtimes.

However these are the current draw readings at the tailcap with _GUESS_timates of runtimes.

3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 - 3.84V o-c
Hi/Max 1.80A; Lo/Min 0.01A (on 10A scale) 12.9mA (on 200mA scale)
_GUESS_timate runtimes: Hi/Max ~20min; Lo/Min ~45- hrs

NiMH (Kodak Pre-Charged) - 1.312V o-c
Hi/Max 2.21A; Lo/Min 0.06A (on 10A scale) 86mA (on 200mA scale)
_GUESS_timate runtimes: Hi/Max ~55min; Lo/Min ~24-35hrs.

The specs are:

_Rechargeable lithium Battery_
_Max output: 225 lumen, lasting for half an hour;_
_Minimum Output: 2 lumen, lasting for 50 hours_

_AA battery_
_Max Output: 130 Lumen, lasting for one hour;_
_Minimum Output: 2 Lumen, lasting for 45 hours_


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

hi... stairway shots vs the P3D q5 pls?


----------



## orbital (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

+

Is the emitter less 'through' the reflector in the I.B.S.?

If so,..this will give you brighter spill, but slightly less center Lux and throw.


----------



## Tubor (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Nice birghtness on 14500! Any chance of a NiMh/14500 brightness comparison with a Nitecore DI?


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



orbital said:


> Is the emitter less 'through' the reflector in the I.B.S.?
> If so,..this will give you brighter spill, but slightly less center Lux and throw.


 
Yes both JETbeams are through the reflector - you may have missed this in my opening post/review -



UnknownVT said:


> But again notice the difference in beams - the JETbeam's LED protudes its silver colored surround into the reflector whereas the Fenix has that just behind the reflector


 
The closest light I could compare to was the Fenix L1D-Q5 - although they may not be the same brightness, the Fenix (behind the reflector) did not seem to give a more concentrated hotspot. 
Of course the comparison with the 225 lumens Fenix T1 is harder since it has a much larger reflector.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



dhouseng said:


> hi... stairway shots vs the P3D q5 pls?


 
Standardized stairway beamshot -


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

thanks!!! looks like the p3d has more throw! will be getting the jet-II then.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



dhouseng said:


> thanks!!! looks like the p3d has more throw! will be getting the jet-II then.


Thanks for the stairwell pics Vincent (and all the comparison beamshots, very useful as always!). 

I will have to try to take some distance pics as well, but my subjective impression is that the throw of my MKII IBS is as good as my P3DQ5 (my P3D has the textured reflector, and has a brighter spill with less focussed hotspot than the IBS).

Also, I wonder if my MKII IBS isn't brighter than yours. :thinking: Although hard to see in the beamshots, my subjective impression is that my IBS is clearly brighter than my L1D Q5. Quantitatively, both my lightbox and ceiling bounce test confirm at a 30% greater output of the IBS max compared to my L1D (both on 14500).

Full output and runtime comparisons to the L1DQ5 (and NDI and Jet-I PRO) are available here:
 JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!

Thanks again for the pics! :wave:


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



selfbuilt said:


> Also, I wonder if my MKII IBS isn't brighter than yours. :thinking: Although hard to see in the beamshots, my subjective impression is that my IBS is clearly brighter than my L1D Q5. Quantitatively, both my lightbox and ceiling bounce test confirm at a 30% greater output of the IBS max compared to my L1D (both on 14500).


 

Many thanks for the comments.

That's the limitation of beamshots - even side-by-side direct comparisons - sometimes they are just hard to judge - and sometimes open to the interpretation/opinion of the viewer.

But generally if it is hard to see a difference, then it is probably fair to say there probably isn't that much difference for any real practical use.

However if we put the same two stairway beamshots from above - next to each other - then I think we can see that the JET-1 IBS is brighter than the Fenix L1D-Q5 both using 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



UnknownVT said:


> However if we put the same two stairway beamshots from above - next to each other - then I think we can see that the JET-1 IBS is brighter than the Fenix L1D-Q5 both using 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500?


Yes I agree, when you put them side-by-side like the that, the IBS definitely looks brighter than the L1D.

Of course, the other confound is the monitor/graphics card settings of the user. I regularly use a number of systems, and I know beamshots can look VERY different depending on your config. This is why I also always do multiple exposures - hopefully everyone can see something relevant that way.

That is also why I tend to trust my lightbox and ceiling bounce for overall output estimates.  But it's great to see actual beamshots taken in the same location. Thanks again!


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Jet-1 MkII IBS on Low/Minimum -

using NiMH vs. Fenix L1D-Q5 NiMH Low








using 3.7V rechgargeable Li-Ion 14500 vs. Fenix L1D-Q5 NiMH Low








The Jet-1 MkII IBS's minimum low is indeed a very useful low - substantially lower than the low of the Fenix L1D-Q5.

I don't quite understand why the minimum low on NiMH and Li-Ion look about the same brightness - as the JETbeam's low is achieved by (very fast) PWM so should be a percentage of the max brightness - since max on Li-Ion is rated at 225 lumens and max on NiMH is rated at 130 lumens - there should be a ~73% difference in brightness yet compared to the Fenix L1D-Q5 Low on NiMH (only - so a constant - ie: the same brightness in both sets of beamshots) the levels of the JET-1 on Li-Ion or NiMH look about the same ......?


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

The comparison of the JET1 MkII IBS on minimum Low with the Fenix L1D-Q5's Low was not very satisfactory - since the Fenix Low was quite a bit brighter than the minimum low of the JET-1 MkII IBS.

JET1 MkII IBS minimum Low vs. classic ArcAAA (circa ~2003) both on NiMH








This more like it as they are more comparable....

Jet1 MkII IBS minimum Low using 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 vs. Arc AAA NiMH -








These sets of beamshots with a more comparable level of a classic ArcAAA do confirm what I said above - that the minimum low on NiMH or 14500 Li-Ion are about the same


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Anyone else having issues with their IBS? Mine exhibits a mode memory, even though the manual states it should have none. BOG says all the ones they've checked do the same thing and think the "no memory" statements are a misprint.

Also, I cannot program this thing with any degree of competence. I enter the brightness setting mode and turn the light off when the desired brightness is on. But when I turn it back on (even waiting for an hour or more) it has some strobe or signal assigned to it - even though I never entered the special functions menu. 

In addition, I cannot get this light to reset no matter what I do.

Do I have a bad light or is this model just that crappy?


----------



## Nake (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

If I leave mine off for more that 5 sec. no memory, less the 5 and it comes on in the next mode from where I was.

I did have some trouble setting the modes. I just kept at it and got to where I wanted it.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

It doesn't matter how long I leave mine off for. The next day, it will turn on with the next consecutive mode from where it was turned off. And, I spent a few hours trying to program this thing without once getting it to do what I wanted.

Now, I may not be the brightest bulb on the tree, but I have many programmable lights and have no issues with any of the others.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



Dead_Nuts said:


> It doesn't matter how long I leave mine off for. The next day, it will turn on with the next consecutive mode from where it was turned off. And, I spent a few hours trying to program this thing without once getting it to do what I wanted.
> 
> Now, I may not be the brightest bulb on the tree, but I have many programmable lights and have no issues with any of the others.


 
This is obviously not normal - I thnk you simply have a bad one - I'd contact your JETbeam dealer and get it exchanged.

On my pre-production sample of one - although it was not that easy to enter the programming mode (by tapping the switch quickly 3 times) once I get into the programming mode - easy to see since the light continuously steps up in brightness - then everything else was easy and the light behaves the way I expected it to.

If I had your issues I would have contacted the source and had it corrected/replaced before even attempting the review. Or, if I discovered an issue during the review, I would have reported it.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

I agree that it's bad, but BOG is telling me that all the ones they tried are exhibiting the mode memory and they think it's just a typo that these lights are not supposed to do that. I think they have a bad lot, that is why I'm asking if anyone else's light is doing this.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Mine was working as expected = no mode memory, until it expired entirely. Flavio at BOG replaced the tail switch which had pooped out.

I like the light a lot, and have ordered another.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Yikes!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*



Dead_Nuts said:


> Anyone else having issues with their IBS? Mine exhibits a mode memory, even though the manual states it should have none. BOG says all the ones they've checked do the same thing and think the "no memory" statements are a misprint.
> 
> Also, I cannot program this thing with any degree of competence. I enter the brightness setting mode and turn the light off when the desired brightness is on. But when I turn it back on (even waiting for an hour or more) it has some strobe or signal assigned to it - even though I never entered the special functions menu.
> 
> ...



When you say it has a mode memory...do you mean that it will remember the mode you shut it off on? I think we misunderstood your email. When you turn the light off in say med or strobe and wait >2 seconds it should just default back to Mode A. If you shut it off under 2 seconds then it will go to the next mode when turned back on.

Like I said in our email communication, you can send it back to us for a replacement if this is indeed the issue.

Please let me know if you need anything else.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

I have one and have been playing with it over the pat week or so. I must say that I really like it so far, and I often complain and nitpick. I have not run mine on 14500 yet. On an eneloop I've had zero problems. Mine does not have a memory. I set it to come on on low second to high and third to the double blink signal. If I turn it off, it always comes on at low, whether it was on for 5 secons or for 3 minutes. I have not tested runtimes on it yet, but so far (on my third eneloop charge) runtimes seem fine. 

For some reason the IBS seems a bit heftier than my MkIIx just in the general feel. Brightness is fine. Beam is ringy almost exactly like my Nightcore Defender Infinity (second run version). I think the best whitewall cree I have is my original Jetbeam C-LE... I wish I could get that reflector in there. Tint is fine, not green, not blue decent balance but not quite as warm as a hand selected premium bin.
The reverse clickie (yargh! :green: my only major gripe so far) is seated pretty deep so it takes a bit more push to turn on than I'd like but it is completely usable.

Overall it gives my NDI a run for its money as my pocket light. So I often carry both .


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: JETbeam JET-1 MkII IBS Comparison Review*

Maybe I was less than clear when I first wrote to BOG as they have since been very helpful about letting me send the unit back. Also, I wasn't unhappy with BOG - I simply thought they may have received a bad batch of lights. Just trying to do some detective work. Turns out, we just miscommunicated.

It seems no one else is having the same issues; which makes me feel good about replacing mine. Thanks everyone for your feedback and help.

P.S. I have had to utilize BOG's customer support only twice, but they have been great both times!


----------



## UnknownVT (May 11, 2008)

Flavio of BugOutGearUSA very kindly sent me a full production model of the JETbeam JET-1 MK IBS (it's a mouthful - but I believe this is now the correct name for the light).

It comes in a nice box -







with the following spares/accessories -








note the name on the manual and the warrenty card.

Direct comparison with the Pre-Production model -







other than the markings showing the name and a more visible orange O-ring on the lens there is little difference to distinguish the 2.

How does the full-production model perform?

Full vs. Pre-Production both on 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500















other than a slight tint difference these are almost identical.....

Full vs. Pre-Production both on NiMH (Kodak Pre-Charged LSD)















This set looks the same as the Li-Ion set - again almost identical.

In terms of brightness levels the full-production model performed virtually identically to the pre-production model I tested previously.

I like the ability to program the modes A, B, C to any level or flashing feature - I have chosen the minimum/low for A, a middling level for B and the max level for C. The ringiness of the beam can be seen when used on plain surfaces - but really shouldn't affect anything when used in practice.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 15, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> Flavio of BugOutGearUSA very kindly sent me a full production model of the JETbeam JET-1 MK IBS (it's a mouthful - but I believe this is now the correct name for the light).
> In terms of brightness levels the full-production model performed virtually identically to the pre-production model I tested previously.


 
Current draw for the full production model -

3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 4.04V o-c
Max = 1.86A; Min = 13.6mA

NiMH 1.392V o-c
Max = 2.16A; Min = 25.5mA

This current draw of 25.5mA for Minimum was much more in line with what I was expecting on NiMH and so different from the 86mA I got on the pre-production model - that I used the same NiMH battery and re-measured -
Pre-production: Min = 17.8mA - I am at a loss to why I got 86mA previously this new reading again is much more in line with expectation and the full production model.

If we can put the previous relatively "high" reading of 86mA on Minimum aside, and accept the new reading - then I would say there was virtually no difference between the pre- and full production models.

With a current draw of between 17.8-25.5mA on minimum the _GUESS_timated runtime would be in the region of 80 - 118 hours...... 
that's a long time......... about 3.5 - possibly nearly 5 days!!!


----------



## phantom23 (May 15, 2008)

1,86A on max...
Efficiency - 65% (Jetbeam claims 1,2A to the emitter).


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 15, 2008)

I want to know how the hell you guys are getting a 14500 cell into these Jet-1 MK IBS lights? I tried a couple times, but am fearful of destroying either the battery or the spings on the light or even worse, the circuit that the bezel spring attaches to. It's way too tight and too much tension and still it won't work.


----------



## FsTop (May 15, 2008)

In mine, with a recent AW (black label) protected 14500, it fit no problem.

Perhaps you have a long cell? It should be 50mm long, of course.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 15, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I want to know how the hell you guys are getting a 14500 cell into these Jet-1 MK IBS lights?


 
I used UltraFire 900mAh 14500 included by BugOutGear_USA - they fit fine without any undue pressure/tension.

I can easily press on the -ve end of the battery and push it with light finger pressure in pass the body tube end.

If anything, these 14500 seem to be a shade shorter than the Kodak Pre-Charged NiMH LSD AA I was using.


----------



## smopoim86 (May 17, 2008)

I have this light and EDC it. I like everything except the poor glow performance of the gitd clicky cover. My cheapo DX gitd switch covers glow about 3 times brighter and 10 times longer.


----------



## LEDdicted (May 17, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that the red/orange o-ring between the lens and bezel glows very faintly too??


----------



## Yapo (May 17, 2008)

LEDdicted said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the red/orange o-ring between the lens and bezel glows very faintly too??


 
really? i shall have a look when i get mine!


----------



## FsTop (May 17, 2008)

Sure enough, the red o-ring glows (briefly) after turning off the light.


----------



## DoctaDink (May 27, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I want to know how the hell you guys are getting a 14500 cell into these Jet-1 MK IBS lights? I tried a couple times, but am fearful of destroying either the battery or the spings on the light or even worse, the circuit that the bezel spring attaches to. It's way too tight and too much tension and still it won't work.



I'm having the same problem too. I have an AW 14500 black label, without + button that wont fit or work with the jetbeam. I have tried it with a magnetic button but still it wont work, and I cannot screw it together fully.


----------



## Yapo (May 28, 2008)

DoctaDink said:


> I'm having the same problem too. I have an AW 14500 black label, without + button that wont fit or work with the jetbeam. I have tried it with a magnetic button but still it wont work, and I cannot screw it together fully.


 
If you cant screw it together fully then it definately wont be able to turn on as the threads dont complete the circuit...its the end of the body tube that has to complete the circuit. If its only a small gap you can try make a small ring the same size as the end of the tube to fill in the gap...or you can try, like what some people have done, unsolder the spring from the head although that spring should allow you to use your 14500 without a magnet.

...just some idea's


----------



## DoctaDink (May 29, 2008)

Yapo said:


> If you cant screw it together fully then it definately wont be able to turn on as the threads dont complete the circuit...its the end of the body tube that has to complete the circuit. If its only a small gap you can try make a small ring the same size as the end of the tube to fill in the gap...or you can try, like what some people have done, unsolder the spring from the head although that spring should allow you to use your 14500 without a magnet.
> 
> ...just some idea's


Yapo,
Thanks for the info. I _borrowed_ a small ring from my dead Rexlight and it was enough to complete the circuit. A somewhat tight fit still, but works wonderfully. MUCH brighter with the 14500!


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, this is a FANTASTIC review with great comparisons of beamshots. 

I already own a Jetbeam Jet I Mk II R and am thinking of getting this new Jet-I Mk IBS and doing a hand me down for the old one.

But i have just one small question, its regarding the difference in light output of the JET-I Mk IBS when using different cells in the same light as compared to comparing output with other lights.

As I am completely non technical, i am wondering if the IBS system makes any difference? Because in my old Jetbeam, there is a significant difference when using 1.5v primaries and 14500s.

Would it be a great imposition if i could ask for some comparisons on the output of the Jet-I Mk IBS at different levels when using primary cells, nimh cells and 14500 cells?? 

Thanks in advance and please keep the reviews coming! It's an invaluable aid to flashaholics who are technically challenged when deciding what lights to get next (i dont believe a word of manufacturer claims till i read a detailed review here) :thumbsup:

I believe that would help me and other potential buyers a lot.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 6, 2008)

The Jet I Mk IBS is roughly 130 lumens on a primary or NiMH (very slightly brighter on a lithium but probably not enough to tell by the eye) and *225* lumens on a 14500, a huge difference.

One thing the above review neglected to note was the unusually stiff and nebulous switch - I own one of these purely out of my love for the IBS interface, but I never use it because of how poor/difficult the switch is. You can get the same lumens difference with AA primary vs Li-Ion with the new Jet I Pro (and Pro V2), but it's a bit larger than the Mk, and the beam is geared more towards throw.


----------



## FsTop (Oct 7, 2008)

As was noted elsewhere, a simple rubber button cover replacement from http://www.dealextreme.com/ can solve this issue, or, put a small washer inside the existing button cover.


----------



## gmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone been able to devise a remote pressure (tactical weapon) switch for the jet beam line of lights this one in particual ?


----------

